
The power of celibacy: ‘Giving up sex was a relief - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/jan/28/the-power-of-celibacy-giving-up-sex-was-a-massive-relief
======
cathyreisenwitz
This is super sweet. I was worried it was going to be along the lines of
articles talking about how young people are foregoing dating and sex for video
games and porn. Which I do think is sad. But grown people deciding to take a
break or that sex isn't for them is awesome imo.

